# Wanted: Griffon claws



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I am after the front claws (and preferably as much of the legs as possible) of either Deathclaw (the plastic Empire Griffon), or the Island of Blood High Elf Griffon. They can be attached to a complete model, or part of a kit you butchered for other purposes, I don't mind. All I am after is the intact claws and legs.

I have a large array of bits and / or models I can draw from to trade, or we can deal in straight cash.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I have some from the IoB griffon, is it just to the top of the leg your after? I have one with no base/wings if your interested, do you have any WoC bits?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Sending PM...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

And exchange sorted. Thanks!


----------

